# New and full moons increase symptoms for you?



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

Do you think that it effects you? There was a full moon yesterday. 
I didn't know that the new moon has effects too. I read that some believe it does in this article and in the 2nd article I read that also the new and full (both) moons are associated with all kinds of crimes. They peak at these times.

http://www.spiritualresearchfoundat...spiritualscience/spiritualeffectofmoon_on_man

http://www.astrologyexplored.com/full-moon-effect/


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

I haven't really paid attention to notice if it has or not.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I don't keep track of what phase the moon is in and I have no reason to suspect that it has any effect on anything (other than how bright the night is).


----------



## Fairyxo (Jan 28, 2009)

I don't pay attention to the moons, but I doubt they'd affect me.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

I noticed over the years some of my clients act up more during full moons.


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

I sleep badly during the full moon.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

*Yes, I sleep badly also during full moons. Our physical bodies are affected by the physical world.*


----------



## Phibes (Mar 8, 2009)

If you focus on something you'll probably start to feel that way or see certain things, just like with the time 11:11 on the clock which I seem to see a lot. 

If you've seen 'Pi' the movie, you'll know what I mean.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I haven't really noticed any correlation with my SA and moon phases, but I _have_ noticed that full moons=customers gone bonkers. I'm not sure why it happens.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I think so...i often find myself half naked on some rooftop the next day and no matter how hard i try, i can't remember what happened.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

I don't pay attention to moon phases, so I have no idea.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

I haven't kept track but I might try to in the future.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Logan X said:


> I think so...i often find myself half naked on some rooftop the next day and no matter how hard i try, i can't remember what happened.


I'm extremely self conscious during lycanthropy. It's embarrassing. You're lucky to not recall.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

The full moon I think has effects on some people. The new moon has conflicting information on it. In most astrology is it supposed to be a lucky and peaceful time but then there is evidence that people also act erratic and negatively too. I've only been aware of the full moon.


----------



## Hot Chocolate (Sep 29, 2008)

No wonder I have this really, really great urge to end it all, like it's time for me to go.

And i'm really having a bad time..


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Phibes said:


> If you focus on something you'll probably start to feel that way or see certain things, just like with the time 11:11 on the clock which I seem to see a lot.
> 
> If you've seen 'Pi' the movie, you'll know what I mean.


3.14 is PI day (today!) - declard in the US to promote math.


----------



## Conquistador (Sep 28, 2006)

I always like full moons better. It's when there's no moon and all sun that i'm uncomfortable. I need my balance.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Not for me, but I notice other people are *****ier when it's a full moon.


----------

